# Game #28 - Cavs vs Bucks - Fri 7:30PM



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*vs*









*Cleveland Cavaliers (16-11)* *vs.* *Milwaukee Bucks (15-14)*

*Date:* Friday, December 29th, 2006 
*Where:* Quicken Loans Arena - Cleveland, OH
*TV:* FSOhio, NBA LP
*Radio:* WTAM 1100
*Time:* 7:30 PM - ET

















































*C:* Zydrunas Ilgauskas (11)
*PF:* Drew Gooden (90)
*SF:* LeBron James (23)
*SG:* Larry Hughes (32)
*PG:* Eric Snow (20)
























































*C:* Andrew Bogut
*PF:* Brian Skinner
*SF: * Charlie Bell
*SG:* Michael Redd
*PG:* Mo Williams


*
Game Notes:*

- Bucks are rollin, they've won *six straight* games knocking off quite a few west coast teams including SA. 

- Lebron has historically destroyed Milwaukee but they have Ruben Patterson now who should be able to match up better. 

- Mo Williams could cause us some trouble with his quickness, perhaps we will see more Gibson?

- This game counts double as it's a division game. We are still within striking distance of Detroit and 2nd overall in the EC. This is a must win with our upcoming road trip.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Love to see if Hughes can get up for going against Redd. He outplayed (by not sucking as bad) as JJ

Agree thought that Mo Williams has potential to cause big time problems


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Great Varejao out with injury


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Redd is going to guard Lebron?

HAHA excellent!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Bucks playing no defense early


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hughes off to a great start, we'll see if he can sustain it


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow nice move by Bogut


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Larry is improving as far as shot selection is concerned in the past few games. Hopefully it was just the injury.

Cavs look good early, not too much to complain about. The defense is excellent.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Larry's shot looks better than it has his whole career. He's got more range it seems than he's ever had. He's never been a good spot up shooter, but it looks like he's worked on it A LOT.

Hard to imagine he was able to this while partying all summer like certain news reports would have us believe.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yell came to play today.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't like this lineup with Snow/Gibson/DJ. 

Why is Brown not subbing in Hughes with this group?>


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> I don't like this lineup with Snow/Gibson/DJ.
> 
> Why is Brown not subbing in Hughes with this group?>


Yeah, that's a big rotation beef with me. 

With 2 guys who can create their own shot as well as these two can, I don't know why there's any reason to have them both on the bench at any time.

Especially when the lineup in its place is so bad.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Bucks playing no defense early


They tend to save defense to about 5 minutes per half.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow Gibson. He's showed some really brilliant defensive flashes.

If he can bring that kind of defense on a consistent basis (I think he'll be able to soon), he'll be our starter by the end of the season. 

He's the only point guard on our team that is solid in every aspect of the game.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^Amen to that. Even if he's not gonna start, give him his 25-30 mins a game.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Marshall stepping up in absence of AV :clap:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

What happened to AV?

Looks like we're doing well so far


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Oh I see Marshall is having his once every 2 week good game


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Donyell Marshall

12 min 6/6 fg 3/3 3pt 5 reb (3 off) 1 asst 2 stl 1 blk 15 pts

Holy cow, maybe I should call more players terrible.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I like Bogut if he can get rid of some of his nagging injuries he always seems to get, I think he'll be a solid center for a very long time


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I like Bogut as well actually. He is like a more mobile Z with better passing skills. 

You know it's your night when Hughes and Marshall are drilling jumpers


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Gotta tell ya guys. 

This is a championship caliber defense.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Gotta tell ya guys.
> 
> This is a championship caliber defense.


Yes it is.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I've watched pretty much all of the games this year, and that has to be the best basketball on both sides of the floor in one half.

They have scored 114 ppg during there 6 game win streak, so far, Mike Brown looks like a hell of a defensive coach.

Donyell Marshall is setting himself up to have his next good game January 20ish? (lol)


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Bogut has some real nice court vision. Bucks should really run their offense through him.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Skinner should be tossed for that. Can't do that to the King.

(Where are the rest of our guys getting in his grill)


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

i can't see, what happened with skinner?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Skinner bear hugged LBJ on the way to the hoop and threw him into the padding underneath the basket. Could have been bad if LBJ wasn't built so well


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Skinner got ejected with a flagrant II btw

Cavs up 68-48


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

thanks, from what i can tell from tonight's game, and being at wednesday's game in atlanta, the cavs still tend to fall in love with outside shots, after they miss two in a row from the outside, they need to get the ball back in the paint right away.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Leads down to 13


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Down to 11


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Would like to point out, when Gooden is out, we don't miss him much.

When Andy is out we really miss his rebounding and offensive foul charging ability. Look at how many offensive rebounds we are giving up tonight.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Down to 8. Blah Eric Snow and Jones are killing us with there lack of production


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Jones in particular is playing awful tonight. 

We really needed to blow them out so Lebron can be rested for the back to back.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We're so freakin close to being a elite team: damn PG spot is a black hole


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron needs to start looking to score


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Haha our legendary come from ahead losses. The foul line is killing us. Where are all these fouls coming from? Some of these are just ridiculous foul calls. We can't even guard the Bucks without getting a whistle now. The refs basically let the Bucks back in the game on the foul line.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

3 point lead unbelievable


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

That was pathetic: that is about the worst freakin play you can get after a TO. It's amazing how incompetent Mike Brown is on offense compared to defense


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Wow DWAYNE JONES sighting


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Dwayne Jones time!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Refs are a little out of control here late, calling the game way too close.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Look at Dwayne Jones athleticism..


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Game ball goes to Marshall tonight, we would be walking home with an L without him


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Great jones misses both FT's


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

It's Lebron time: he's got to bring us homw


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

God damn FT's


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Down to 3 again


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Our combined PG production today:

0 points on 0-9 FGA, NO FTA


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Look at Dwayne Jones athleticism..


Yeah if the coaches work with him, he could be a valuable 3rd string or maybe even a backup big man down the line. I like him better than Pollard already.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> Our combined PG production today:
> 
> 0 points on 0-9 FGA, NO FTA


So what you're saying is....we need a PG?

It was kind of depressing that the one time Dan brought the ball up they pressed him into a turnover.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> So what you're saying is....we need a PG?
> 
> It was kind of depressing that the one time Dan brought the ball up they pressed him into a turnover.


It's just constantly amazes me. It's just stupidly bad at times the futility of that one spot


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Snow has gotten 10 assists today though, to be fair. ANd he played good D on Michael Redd.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice pass by Snow there


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Z should really be in there I think, we need his scoring.

Damn Williams flopping all over the place


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Mo Williams is just an amazing scorer, drilling floaters left and right


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Marshall with seven threes...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Bron ends it.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Bron with the big time 3 to ice the game :yay:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Good win for the Cavs


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I would like to think that this was a learning experience that the Cavs needed.

But we'd still probably be better off just blowing them out. This is going to make tomorrow much more difficult.

But if this team has any fortitude at all, they should come out and win tomorrow. That would be a huge win for us.

We haven't won a back-to-back on the road yet, have we? Have we even won on the second end of a back-to-back?


----------



## stlrebfan (Dec 2, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> Larry's shot looks better than it has his whole career. He's got more range it seems than he's ever had. He's never been a good spot up shooter, but it looks like he's worked on it A LOT.
> 
> Hard to imagine he was able to this while partying all summer like certain news reports would have us believe.


What news reports? I've known Larry since he was in 7th grade and Larry does not "party". He had a tough summer with the loss of Justin and spend most of his time running his camps, working on his game, and being with Carrie and the kids. Let's not throw stuff out there for effect please.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

stlrebfan said:


> I hope you are kidding right? I've known Larry since he was in 7th grade and Larry does not "party". He had a tough summer with the loss of Justin and spend most of his time running his camps, working on his game, and being with Carrie and the kids. Let's not throw stuff out their for effect please.


Read what he wrote.

This information isn't coming from him.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

you didn't give the thread a thumbs up


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

c p 9 said:


> you didn't give the thread a thumbs up


lol done. Remy's on vacation and that's one of the nice little touches he usually puts in here


----------

